# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  بحب حبيبه صحبي

## amr_idka

السلام عليكم
 انا مشكلتي غريبه اوي
 في بنت وهيه بنت عمي   فضلت تجري ورايا وتعمل اي حاجه على شان احبها
 لمده سنتين لدرجه اني كنت متصور ان مفيش حد ممكن يحبني زيها
  وللعلم احنا اصحاب اوي
وبتحكيلي عن كل حاجه وبتقولي انها ملهاش غيري ومبترتحش لحد غيري
وللعلم انا  مكنتش بفكر فيها خالص لان شكلها وعودها بصراحه مكنوش بيعجبوني
يعني انا كنت مش متصورها  ولا فكرت فيها اكتر من صحبه وبنت عم 
واصلا مجتش في دماغي في يوم من الايام اني ارتبط بيها
ولما حد كان بيسالني انتا بتحبها   كنت بقول  اني مش هرتبط بيها ابدا
و برغم كل كلامي كل العيله كانت فاهمه اننا لبعض
المهم
 لما ضيقت الحصار عليه وقالتلي انا عاوزه اعرف راسي من رجيه وارسى على بر
لاني  بحبها ومتقدرش العب  بيها 
فكرت في الموضوع بجد
ولقيت نفسي بحبها فعلا وهيه بتحبني و حسيت اني  راضي عن نفسي وعن القرار اني ارتبط بيها
ومن لحظه مل قولتلها انا بحبك  في نفس الوقت اتغيرت معايا بشكل ملحوظ اوي
و مفتش اكتر من اسبوعين او3 وقالتلي خلينا ولاد عم احسن
وطبعا كانت صدمه عمري  بس كنت جامد وبارد قدامها اوي
و طبعا  بعد اسبوع تقريبا من الانهيار التام
وبعد ما دموعي نشفت
ونسيت دلوقتي
انا طبعا بغير عليها وبحبها  وهيه كمان  اكيد
لاني متاكد   بنسبه كبيره اوي ان مامتها هيه الي بعدتها عني لانها كانت رفضاني من   زمان  بس قالتها متفكرش فيه
قبل متحبني اصلا
المهم
 وسبب الرفض انها عاوزه تجوزها واحد غني
المهم
انا  طبعا  لاني بغير جدااااااا مقدرش اشوفها مرتبطه باحد ابدا 
وقررت اني ارتبط قبليها اولا  لاني هكون نسيت خالص وثانيا  على شان تموت بغيرتها لانها غيوره اووووووي

المهم ادخل في النقطه اللي عاوز الافاده فيها
انا في بنت زميله  صاحبي الانتيم
وبتحبو بس هوه مش بيفكر  يرتبط بيها
وهيه بتعزني اوي وانا متأكد من كده 
بس المشكله اني  شايف انها مناسبه اوي ليه
لانها متدينه جدااااااااا
وشكلها حلو وكل حاجه فيها حلوه
يعني ده حتى سيدنا محد قال فظفر بذات الدين
 وانا مش عارف  قراري ده متسرع وناتج  لاني خارج من قصه حب  فاشله وخسرت  بنت عمي  كبنت عمي وكصديقه    وللعلم احنا كنا صحاب اوي  بالشكل ده من حوالي 5 سنين 
يعني  صداقه يتزعل عليها طبعا
 فا انا مش عارف انا متسرع في قراري ده  وده ناتج لظروفي 
ولا انا  مشاعري صادقه وللعلم انا حاسس اني  مش متسرع ولا حاجه
بس الموضوع اكيد هيبقى صعب عليها ممكن ترفضني على شان انا صاحب  اللي بتحبو
وانا على فكره مقولتش الكلام ده لاي مخلوق ولا لصحبي كمان
فاعمل ايه اقول لصحبي
ولا اعمل ايه فيدوني ارجوكم
وشكر واسف جدااااااااا على الاطاله

----------


## amr_idka

يا ريت  تردو عليه لاني  عاوز اخد قرار اني اقول اللي في قلبي لكل الناس ولا اتروى شويه
وللعلم انا طالب في 4 كليه
وانا اول مخرجت من العلاقه الاولىقررت اني مرتبطش خالص الا  بعد مخلص كليه وجيش
بس انا شايف انها كل حاجه فيها حلوه ومش عاوزها تفلت من ايدي
 ارجوكم الافاده السريعه وانا متأكد ان صحبي مش هيرتبط بيها
وشكر ووكمان مره  ارجوكم الرد بسرعه وشكرا
واسف جدا على الاطاله

----------


## a_leader

انا مش فاهم بصراحة انت عايز تئول لصاحبك ايه بالظبط ؟؟
الواحد اخى العزيز لما بيخطب واحدة و يعرف انها كانت بتحب واحد تانى مابيطيقش نفسه و بيبئى عايز يموتها ,, و لو مراتك مثلا قالت لك فى يوم من الايام انها كانت بتحب واحد و هى صغيرة ممكن تلائى نفسك طلقتها !!!!!! و لو معملتش ح تفضل الغيرة تاكل فى قلبك لحد ماتموت !!!!

انت تحب فتاة و تعلم انها تحب رجلا اخرا ؟؟؟
هل هذا طبيعى

هل اذا سار الموضوع وفق ما تحبه انت ,, هل ستنسى انها كانت تحب صاحبك فى يوم من الايام ؟؟

ان اخطر مافى الامر ان تفكر بقلبك فى الوقت الحالى ,, ادعوك لان تفكر بعقلك جيدا

و على اى حال ان كنت تعلم جيدا ان صاحبك لا يحبها و لا يفكر بها اصلا  فأنت لست فى حاجة الى اخباره بشيئ

و ان كنت تريد ان تعرف ان كان يحبها او لا فاعرض عليه انك تفكر فى خطبتها و استعد للصدمة الثانية !!!!!!!!!!

هناك سؤال احب ان اساله لك
من اخبرك بان الفتاة تحب صاحبك ؟؟ و من اخبرك ان صاحبك لا يحبها ؟؟
هل هى مادة للحديث بينكما ؟؟؟

اراك اخى محتاج لجلسة صادقة مع نفسك
فحبيبتك الاولى كانت ح تموت نفسها عليك
و لما اخبرتها بحبك انقلبت !!!!!!!!!!!!

هل تعتقد ان الحب الصادق كان يستحق منك كل هذا التردد و التفكير
و ان كانت هى تحبك فعلا فهل تستطيع امها بهذه السهولة ان تغير لها افكارها 

اخى العزيز
اياك ان تتبع قلبك ,, اياك ان تلغى عقلك

----------


## amr_idka

اولا شكرا على الرد
ثانيا
 ا انا عرفت انها بتحب صاحبي بس حب مش صريح يعني من نظراتها ليه وهكذا بس دي حاجه انا متأكد منها 
اما  هوه انا سالته انتا هترتبط بيها  قالي انا مبفكرش في الاتباط حاليا
قولتله  مدام انتا مبتفكرش في الارتباط فيها سيبها 
وخلص الكلام على كده
اصلها بتحبه بس هيه  مؤدبه جدااا ومش بتحبه لدرجه انها متقدرش تعيش من غيره لا مش للدرجه دي وده اللي خلاني  افكر فيها
بس صدقني انا مرتاح من رد حضرتك و فعلا انا مش هفكر فيها
وبالنسبه لحبيبتي السابقه
هيه  لحد دلوقتي بتحبني جدااااااااوانا وكل اللي حوليه يعرفو ويحسو بكده
بس حضرتك متعرفش امها بتفكر ازاي وقد ايه هيه كلمتها بتمشي بدون جدال
وامها ممنعتهاش عني اجبارا
لا هيه اقنعتها  اني انا  مش العريس المناسب لانها تأمل ان تتزوج من مليونير  يعني  بالبلدي عريس مستريح ماديا اوي 
واقنعتها ان انا  قدامي  سنين على مجهز نفسي
وبكده هيه بعدت عني  على شان متتعلقش بيه اوي وبعد كده تستناني سنين 
مع اني مش قدامي سنين ولا حاجه
و سؤال اخير
بعد كلامي ده حضرتك لسه عند رأيك اني ابعد عنها  ومفكرش فيا وللعلم بس
صحبي بيتكلم عليها من وراها احسن من قدامها يعني عمره مهيقول انها كانت بتحبه  بعد لو يعني ارتبط بيها لانها عمرها معملته ازيد من اللي حوليه

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم
شوف اخى العزيز
ساعات بنحب غصب عننا , بس لما نحس ان الاختيار غير موفق لازم يكون لنا وقفة
و عشان نحس بكده لازم نفكر بعقلنا مش بقلبنا
حبيبتك الاولى لديها مشكلة خطيرة جدا , انها امها اخى العزيز
و ستكون هذه الام حماتك و جدة لاولادك , فان كانت متسلطة و مادية التفكير فسوف تحيا حياة صعبة و سوف تكون زوجتك وقتها بين المطرقة و السندال و سيضيع الحب حتما ,,,
ابحث عن سعادتك اخى العزيز و لا تلقى بنفسك فى خضم المشاكل و المتاهات التى انت فى غنى عنها ,,

اما حبيبتك الثانية - و لن اسالك بشانها كثيرا - فمادمت متأكد انها تحب صاحبك فمن الافضل لك ان تبتعد ولا تطاردها بنظراتك او حتى تحاول لفت نظرها 

اننى هنا اضع احتمالا ان يكون صاحبك من النوع العقلانى و انه يحبها فعلا و لكن نظرا لعدم استطاعته حاليا فانه لا يصرح بذلك 

و على كل فمادامت هى تحب انسانا اخرا غيرك فابتعد تماما  ,,
هذه نصيحتى عليك

اجتهد فيما انت فيه ,, و اصنع مستقبلك , و ستجد يوما قلبا لم يحب سواك
لا ترهق نفسك بالبحث عن الحب فهو لا يبحث عنه اخى العزيز و انما يأتى اليك بقدر الله

انصحك ان تصرف النظر عن الموضوعين تماما ,,
دمت بكل الخير

----------


## amr_idka

اشكرك  اشكرك 
من اعماق قلبي
انا فعلا مستريح نفسسيا لرد حضرتك وانا بجد مكنتش مقتنع باللي انا كنت بعمله بس كنت محتاج حد  يساعدني برأيه ورأي حضرتك مقنع وجميل
 مره  اخرى شكرا 
بس يبقى تعليق معنى اني  مدورش عالحب       اني لو قابلت فتاه جميله احببتها  اتراجع على الاقل في الفتره الحاليه
انا ممكن اكون بعاني من مشكله وهيه اني  اعرف بنات كتير  وببص لك بنت وبفضل اتخيل واسال نفسي هل  هيه دي فتاه احلامي بس انا  فتاه احلامي صعب اني القيها بالسهوله دي لاني  متفأل  ويعني ليها عندي مواصفات صعبه في اليومين دول
بس يبقى كلمه واحده انا والله بصلي كويس ونوعا ما متدين يعني اوظب على الصلاه والصوم والنوافل 
 ومره اخرى شكرا واسف على الاطاله

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم
اخى العزيز
انا متابع معاك و لو حبيت مساعدة انا اخوك و تحت امرك
و ياسلام لو شيلت صورة الشاب اللى دموعه نازلة تبئى 100   100
لاداعى لها فعلا و سلم امرك الله و توكل عيه 
ربنا يوفقك
تحياتى ,,

----------


## amr_idka

عليكم السلام طبعا بعد الشكر
اولا انا غيرت الصوره فعلا وغيرت الصوره من جوايا الاول قبل مغيرها من عى  الايميل بتاعي
بس عندي تعليق هل انا ارفض اي حب جديد دلوقتي لظروفي اني خارج يعني من علافه وبتاع
ولا  ايه رأي حضرتك
وشكرا  وانا عارف بتعب حضرتك معايا

----------


## a_leader

> عليكم السلام طبعا بعد الشكر
> اولا انا غيرت الصوره فعلا وغيرت الصوره من جوايا الاول قبل مغيرها من عى الايميل بتاعي
> بس عندي تعليق هل انا ارفض اي حب جديد دلوقتي لظروفي اني خارج يعني من علافه وبتاع
> ولا ايه رأي حضرتك
> وشكرا وانا عارف بتعب حضرتك معايا


اخى العزيز
الف شكر على استجابتك و تغيير الصورة
و جميل جدا انك تغيرها جواك الاول
شكرا اخى الكريم

عايز اقول لك حاجة
عندما يخرج الانسان من ظروف مثلما حكيت انت سابقا
فانه قلبه من السهل ان يميل لاى انسانة تتقرب منه

فيشعر بحنانها و حبها حتى و ان لم تكن كذلك
قد يكون الشعور ناجما من افتقار القلب لهما فيحس بهما بسرعة 

الحب اخى العزيز لا ياتى هكذا كامواج البحر متتابعا
فقد يكون من يتقرب منك مجرد صديق او زميل
فلا تفهم التقرب على انه حب

ارى ان تعطى قلبك فرصة للاسترخاء و ان يأخذ عقلك فرصته كاملة فى التأمل  ووزن الامور بطريقة صحيحة حتى لا تتعرض لمشكلة اخرى

الحب اخى العزيز لايبحث عنه ابدا و سيأتيك ان شاء الله ,, فقط اعط نفسك الفرصة لالتقاط انفساها

و سيساعدك التزامك و قربك من الله سبحانه و تعالى كثيرا

حفظك الله اخى الكريم ,,

----------


## amr_idka

شكرا جزيلا على السرعه في الرد وعلى  اجابات حضرتك المريحه

 مره ثانيه شكرا لافادتي

----------


## سارة محسن

الواحد اخى العزيز لما بيخطب واحدة و يعرف انها كانت بتحب واحد تانى مابيطيقش نفسه و بيبئى عايز يموتها ,, و لو مراتك مثلا قالت لك فى يوم من الايام انها كانت بتحب واحد و هى صغيرة ممكن تلائى نفسك طلقتها !!!!!! و لو معملتش ح تفضل الغيرة تاكل فى قلبك لحد ماتموت !!!!

الأخ الكريم ...a_leader
اسمح لي انا اعاتبك علي هذه الجمله الغريبه في نظري والتي قد قلتها ... هل تري انه من المانع ان تجد ان خطيبتك كانت تحب ان تعرفك شخصا اخر؟؟؟
وهل لها ان تختار ان تحب هذا او لا تحب ذاك؟؟
هل تريد قتلها لانها احبت شخصا حتي وان لم تتكلم معه او تصارحه بحبها؟؟؟؟
سامحني....انا لا اري هذا رايا صائبا مع احتراي الكامل لكل ردك الذي ذكرته وما به من حكمه الرأي.الا انني اختلف معك في هذا الرأي..
وإلا فما اسهل من ان احب شخصا قبل ان ارتبط باخر..وعندما ارتبط بهذا الشخص الاخر لا اخبره بحبي للأول..وبذلك  فأين الصدق والثقه المتبادله بين البشر؟؟؟؟؟
ألا توافقني الرأي؟؟؟!!
والسلام;

----------


## a_leader

> الواحد اخى العزيز لما بيخطب واحدة و يعرف انها كانت بتحب واحد تانى مابيطيقش نفسه و بيبئى عايز يموتها ,, و لو مراتك مثلا قالت لك فى يوم من الايام انها كانت بتحب واحد و هى صغيرة ممكن تلائى نفسك طلقتها !!!!!! و لو معملتش ح تفضل الغيرة تاكل فى قلبك لحد ماتموت !!!!
> 
> الأخ الكريم ...a_leader
> اسمح لي انا اعاتبك علي هذه الجمله الغريبه في نظري والتي قد قلتها ... هل تري انه من المانع ان تجد ان خطيبتك كانت تحب ان تعرفك شخصا اخر؟؟؟
> وهل لها ان تختار ان تحب هذا او لا تحب ذاك؟؟
> هل تريد قتلها لانها احبت شخصا حتي وان لم تتكلم معه او تصارحه بحبها؟؟؟؟
> سامحني....انا لا اري هذا رايا صائبا مع احتراي الكامل لكل ردك الذي ذكرته وما به من حكمه الرأي.الا انني اختلف معك في هذا الرأي..
> وإلا فما اسهل من ان احب شخصا قبل ان ارتبط باخر..وعندما ارتبط بهذا الشخص الاخر لا اخبره بحبي للأول..وبذلك  فأين الصدق والثقه المتبادله بين البشر؟؟؟؟؟
> ألا توافقني الرأي؟؟؟!!
> والسلام;


اختى الكريمة سارة
عتابك مقبول طبعا و لكنى ربما اكون قد فشلت فى توضيح مقصدى من الجملة

اختى الكريمة
قد يحب الرجل و قد تحب المرأة قبل الارتباط ,, و هذا طبيعى و لكننى ارى ان لا يصارح
احدهما الاخر فى هذا الشأن فالرجل له زوجته منذ ان ارتبط بها و المرأة كذلك
المصارحة هنا سوف تشعل نار الغيرة ولا شك
اعتقد انه لا مجال هنا للثقة المتبادلة
فالرجل يحب ان تكون زوجته صريحة معه و لكن عندما تخبره انها كانت تحب شخصا اخرا غيره سوف يحزن كثيرا و يغار كثيرا .......
و المرأة كذلك عندما تعرف ان زوجها كان متيم بغيرها لن تنسى هذا الموضوع ابدااااا و سيظل عالقا بذاكرتها ......
طبعا لكل قاعدة شواذ
انا اتكلم عموما
فمابالك عندما اكون على يقين من ان فلانة تحب فلان ثم اتقدم انا لخطبتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

